# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Low dose Naltrexone on next cycle

## Fit N Fun

I am going to try low dose Naltrexone on my next cycle.

I tried it during my last PCT at 25mg/day and it had no obvious affect, there were also no side effects and I have seen a post by Swifto suggesting that side effects are normal.

Last Naltrexone was manufactured by Cooper pharma, got a different brand this time, so that might help.

Going to pre-load my system with large injections of Test and Deca on week one and will run 400 mg of Test and 400mg Deca every 5 days.

I will use the size of my testes as a guide to whether the Low dose Naltrexone is working, but am going to try 6mg late evening once every two days.

If the theory works, there will be a bounce in my system, keeping the testes working, about 4 hours after taking the Naltrexone.

Apparently larger doses of Naltrexone swamp the feedback loops and give no effect.

Got some HCG on hand so will revert to that if my nuts become too atrophied.

Will keep this thread updated as I go so that all will know of the progress taken.

Any questions let me have em!

----------


## Ozstrongman

I've never heard of this compound care to explain it briefly?

----------


## Fit N Fun

Here is a great discussion that say's it does not work

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...one-discussion.

However, I tried Naltrexone on my last PCT and it has no side effects, so there is nothing to be lost by trying Naltrexone since I have HCG on hand, I have used HCG on my previous cycles, so am looking to replicate HCG performance on cycle and if this does not happen I will start HCG.

----------


## Narkissos

I'm curious to see how it'll work (or not work) for you.

----------


## Fit N Fun

Am just about to start my cycle, my tabs are 50mg so need to cut into 1/8th, am not sure whether to crush them and dissolve in water to simplify the dosing, or judge the volume by eye.

I have a pill cutter, but it is no good for this level of split.

Any thoughts?

----------


## 2jz_calgary

Im starting my second cycle in about 3 weeks and will be taking 5mg of naltrexone eod. I'm going to try to weigh the pill out on a mg scale and see if I can get it to 5mg increments. I have 50mg tablets of naltrexone. (naltima)

----------


## Fit N Fun

2jz,

Started my Test and Deca cycle two weeks ago, I front loaded with the following, both the Test ( Sustanon ) and Deca are 300mg / ml.

Each line in the graph = 1 day


 
I also have the Naltima brand this time.

Am going to start naltrexone tonight, am going to crush the 50mg pills in a Mortar and Pestle and wet the tip of my finger to try and get a small amount on Naltrexone.

Going to take it every other day.

The other way I thought might work is to dissolve a tablet in a 2.5ml syringe of water and squirt some into juice. Think this would the most accurate way to deliver, but not sure if the Naltrexone will degrade in water.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

Good luck let me know how it goes. I'll be a few weeks behind you with my cycle

----------


## Fit N Fun

No problem,

Already knew how bad Naltrexone tastes, but was still rubbish taking my fist "low dose" by dabbing a damp finger tip into a powdered tablet last night.

Am two weeks in to my cycle so have what feels like the start of atrophy, should not take long to work out if it is having an effect.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

So how long in theory for naltrexone to have an effect on the hpta? Any bad sides yet? It can't taste worse than liquid clomid lol. If its so bad just gelcap it.

----------


## Fit N Fun

I have no idea how long it will take to show an effect, if at all.

My hope is that my nuts will retain their size and not show any sign of atrophy.

I have read a post by Swifto saying there are unpleasant side effects, but I already took Naltrexone at 25mg/day on my last PCT and can report there were no side effects. The manufacturer was Cooper Pharma, so either there was an issue with strength, or Swifto is wrong.

I have not gel capped anything, so would need to buy something to do that, how would you weigh out 5 or 6mg of powder to gel cap?

----------


## 2jz_calgary

with a digital scale. Most have a mg setting.first weigh out a whole tablet to verify that it's 50 mg then weigh out 5 or 6 mg portions.get gelcaps from any healthfood store.

----------


## Fit N Fun

Bought a digital scale off ebay, so will be able to check how much powder I am getting on my wet finger tip.

Been thinking about the fact that it tastes so horrible, that might also mean that some of the Naltrexone is being absorbed by your tongue.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

So do you feel that the naltrexone is keeping your hpta firing? Do you intend to use any hcg ?

----------


## Fit N Fun

I am having real problems getting the Naltrexone 50mg tabs cut down into 6mg portions.

The scale I bought from ebay reads down to 0.1gram and has some other settings which allow a reading to be taken, but its no good for measuring the powder down to that level, think I need a scale that will read down to 0.001 grams.

I have continued to wet my finger and get a good covering of the powdered tablet, I have started noting how many dips of my finger I am getting to see if I can work out the portion size.

Are my nuts fully inflated on Naltrexone, well to sum up.

Started Test + Deca with a preload dose on the 6th January followed by 450mg and 300mg every 5 days.

After two weeks I started Naltrexone at a wet fingertip of powder every two days.

A week later I am now on a Naltrexone wet fingertip every night at ~ 9pm.

My nuts are not full size, but I will see how things progress doing this nightly.

I am taking a reasonable amount of AA's so getting the HPTA to perform may require a nightly dose rather than a EO night dose.

I have HCG on hand, but right now I am not going to use it.

Could really do with some help on how to get a 6mg dose, let me know how you get your portion size organised

----------


## 2jz_calgary

I havnt started just yet but what I will attempt later tonight is take a knife or razor blade and divide the 50mg tab into 10 even portions.this will give you 5mg denominations. How easy this will be remains to be seen but im sure ill be fine I have a nack for these things as I used to deal drugs lmao

----------


## Fit N Fun

OK, well I have a pill cutter and that was rubbish at making just one split, never mind several.

Be really good if you manage to do it.

Really need to look at the little research again to see what dose is best, I know it needs to be small so that it is out of your system after a few hours, apparently it is the spike in Naltrexone that the body reacts to.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

Yeah I was able to do it. I used a really sharp knife and a flat cutting board. Just cut pill in half then half again then adjust...some portions may end up a bit less solid than others. It's a bit of a dick around but it only took me a few minutes tho divvy up one pill. Sho give it a try I think it beats tryin tho guage powder with a syringe.

----------


## Fit N Fun

Been on my cycle for 6 weeks now, have continued to use the 50 mg tablet crushed to powder, then dabbed my wet finger tip into the powder.

Started doing this every other night from about a week into the cycle.

After about 3 weeks of doing this I could see that my nuts were slightly atrophied and started taking Naltrexone every night at about 9pm.

Have recently started taking two finger dabs of the powder, its not very pleasant tasting so try and have plenty saliva in my mouth and swig a drink to get it over.

No idea whether it matters that some of the powder hangs around in your mouth, but I believe the idea is to get a Naltrexone spike that will make your HPTA react, so imagine that it is best if you can get it straight into your stomach.

It’s always hard to judge how atrophied you are, but would say my testes are about 70% of normal size. They are getting plenty of exercise so are not inflated through lack of use.

My weekly intake is 420mg Deca and 630 mg Test. 

Have used HCG on all my previous cycles, so it’s hard to judge how well this is working.

Clearly there is a lot of experimentation here and I have not kept good records, but can see how many pills I have gone through from the start and it’s less than one a week (spilt some powder on the odd occasion too).

Am going to stick with it through the cycle and right now am not feeling the need to take any HCG.

----------


## Swifto

How are things now for you?

----------


## Fit N Fun

> How are things now for you?




Am feeling pretty good, no side effects with the Naltrexone.

Am pretty sure my nuts would be well shrunk by now if there was no effect from the Naltrexone.

I am pretty hot most of the time, but that is what I expect from the level of Test and Deca I am running.

Really do not want to take any HCG since that will confuse the picture, just out of the shower and am sure my nuts are at least 70% of normal after 6 weeks on cycle.

Gear I am using is pretty active (Sciroxx), have lost lots of fat and starting to look pretty good, but am struggling with my diet to put on as much weight as I wanted.

Not sure what else to say, but ask away

----------


## 2jz_calgary

Well is the naltrexone working or not? First off lost of articles say if you do nandralone based gear naltrexone is not of help. Do your balls shrink always? My first cycle was dbol and cyp which ended with prop at a high dose....never had noticable atrophy. Just seeking that valuble knowledge which you seem to lack. Not tryin to flame but from what youve said id just stick with hcg .

----------


## Fit N Fun

My cycles are always Test + Deca and will finish with Test + Tren and yes my balls shrink big time.

Just realised I did not state the point of Nalrexone is twofold.

1 On cycle it will keep your balls inflated, which may not seem that big of a deal since as you say you can use HCG.

2 The whole point of Naltrexone is that if it can be shown to work by keeping the HPTA functioning, there will be no requirement for PCT, just stop talking your gear and your system will be functioning as normal.

The potential upside of this working is huge in terms of maintaining a functioning system.

Perhaps Swifto can explain the above point more clearly, but this is not about looking for an alternative to HCG, it’s all about keeping your HPTA functioning normally during your cycle.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

From all I've read I'm skeptical that naltrexone even works and im pretty sure you will not get away with no pct. I'm just concerned with adding another liver toxic compound to my cycle that may or may not work. Keep us all posted and I really hope it keeps your hpta 100% but i guess well see. Im still undecided if im going to use it or not.

----------


## Fit N Fun

Guess if you believe all that you read, there would be no way forward.

Am now 7 weeks into my cycle, so should have significant atrophy by now

Missed two nights Naltrexone over the weekend and could see that my nuts were well down tried taking smaller doses morning and night and my nuts are now back around the 70% of normal size again.

I am running completely blind on this, it would be nice if someone that understands the half life of Naltrexone could chip in.

OH and as far as I am aware your remarks on liver toxicity are wrong, Naltrexone is safer than Aspirin is how I have understood what I have read.

Have been trying to have lots of saliva in my mouth prior to licking the Naltrexone off my finger so that it gets into my stomach rather than linger in my mouth.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

So are you taking it ed or eod?

----------


## Fit N Fun

For the first two weeks, I was taking Naltrexone every other day, but could see there was a bit of Atrophy starting, so decided to try taking every day which is what I have been doing most of the time, but missed some nights when I forgot to take it.

I have also tried it twice a day, but with a smaller dab of Naltrexone on my finger.

Because I have some atrophy, there is an opportunity to try different stuff to see what works best and I think that smaller doses might be better than bigger ones, but it is soo hard to judge the size of my nuts since they swell and shrink for no obvious reason throughout the day.

I am pretty certain that its small rises of Naltrexone in the body that is required since the 25mg/day I took on my last PCT did not appear to have much of an effect.

The half life of Naltrexone is 4 hours and 6-beta-naltrexol which is metabolised in the body from Naltrexone is 13 hours.

Here is a great link to an article that talks about Naltrexone and other opioid antagonists effects on the HPTA.

http://www.primordialperformance.com...ppression.html

Below is a cut n past from one part of the article, Naloxone and Naltrexone a closely related in their effects.

Essentially, a u-opioid antagonist such as naloxone takes the brakes off of GnRH release and allows pulses of GnRH to occur as if no steroid hormones are present. (17) Naloxone, and related u-opioid antagonists have consistently proven to block the suppressive effects of testosterone , DHT, and estrogen administration in both animals and humans. (18-25) It also appears that these drugs have the ability to increase pituitary sensitivity to GnRH. (26,27)

----------


## 2jz_calgary

very interesting thanks for the info. most are quick to bash naltrexone as its an opiod antagonist...they assume we are heroine addicts or something. I still think you need to divy the pill up with a really sharp knife and get a good 5mg dose before bed. I divyed up my pill pretty good that way and have 10 equal parts. just my opinion good luck and ill keep you posted on what i do as im gonna start my cycle soon.

----------


## Fit N Fun

Not wanting to get anyones hopes up, but it appears to me that Naltrexone is working while on cycle.

My nuts were down a bit at the weekend, maybe I forgot to take one night, not sure.

On Monday and Tuesday I have been taking Naltrexone morning and night, and my nuts are right back up.

Points to note are that I am now crushing the tablet, not powdering the tablet which means much less bad taste in your mouth and probably better delivery of naltrexone to my stomach.

Also my girl friend is on her period for the last two days, so that has been two days rest for my nuts, so helping them to regain size more easily.

I have just crushed my seventh 50 mg tablet, this is day 56 of my cycle and I started taking Naltrexone two weeks into my cycle, so am averaging one 50 mg tablet per week = roughly 7mg / day on average

----------


## 2jz_calgary

glad its working. Would you say it works better for you than hcg would at keeping atrophy at bay

----------


## Fit N Fun

Given that I am stabbing in the dark over how much Naltrexone to take each day and whether once a day or twice a day, or even every other day is the right thing to do, I would have to say it is nothing like as effective as HCG .

Its only a matter of hours after an HCG injection that you will see a response in your nuts and the more HCG you take the bigger and quicker the response.

Right now I have some atrophy and am trying twice a day with a small dab of crushed Naltrexone on my finger, but I forgot to do it this morning which does not help things.

I am not too bothered about a little Atrophy, since this is how I run things previously when using HCG and if my nuts shrivelled up on this cycle, I would have no hesitation in starting HCG

The real proof of the pudding will be what happens when I end my cycle and will I need much of a PCT!!!!

----------


## 2jz_calgary

interesting. I think i may use hcg and naltrexone for my cycle. Naltrexone @5mg eod before bed and [email protected] 3 times a week....see where that takes me for pct.

----------


## Fit N Fun

My nuts are pretty near full size right now, this has only been possible because I have experimented with the dose and timing of Naltrexone, if you use HCG , you will have no idea whether the Naltrexone is at the right dose for you and whatever cycle you are on.

For the record my girfriends period finished yesterday and I have had plenty of action over the last 24 hours, so the fact that they are well inflated can only be down to Naltrexone.

I was not at home to take any Naltrexone this morning, but I am going to take a small dose tonight, something near to 2 mg, I have the feeling that smaller doses gives a greater response.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

lets get one thing straight....i dont give a shit what compound keeps my nuts goin....im not a lab rat in in this to win this. If both compounds keep me goin then great . Good log thaks for sharin i am going to use both. keep you posted

----------


## Fit N Fun

> lets get one thing straight....i dont give a shit what compound keeps my nuts goin....im not a lab rat in in this to win this. If both compounds keep me goin then great . Good log thaks for sharin i am going to use both. keep you posted


I could care less whether you use HCG Naltrexone or both.

I offered you some friendly advice which has, as far as I am concerned, important information for you and you want to snap at me in reply, take your schoolboy antics elsewhere, they are insulting.

----------


## BJJ

any news?

----------


## Fit N Fun

Am continuing to experiment with the dose and the timings of Naltrexone.

I now have a set of gram scales that measure down to 0.001 grams so am able to weigh out a known amount of Naltrexone each night.

Stopped taking Naltrexone for a few days over the weekend to see what would happen to my testicles, they shrank down much like when you miss an HCG injection.

Started taking Naltrexone again on Monday night, it took about three days to get them back up to size again.

Have been looking at buying some gel capping equipment to put the Naltrexone into so that it gets all the way to my stomach. I am also taking quite allot of some vitamins each day, this may be having a combined effect on making the Naltrexone work.

Of course none of this yet proves whether I will not require a PCT, or minimise my PCT, the answer to that is still quite a few weeks away.

My current cycle is 450mg Sustanon and 300mg Deca every 5 days. I will be switching from Deca to Tren in a couple of weeks time, then will move to short half life Test, Tren and Bold for the last weeks of the cycle.

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

so I'm more curious more than anything, but is your goal to keep your nuts from shrinking or keeping your HPTA working because you know that you are talking about two different things here. Just because your nuts are normal size does not mean your HPTA is actively working. Again I'm not saying I know anything I am just curious.

----------


## Fit N Fun

> so I'm more curious more than anything, but is your goal to keep your nuts from shrinking or keeping your HPTA working because you know that you are talking about two different things here. Just because your nuts are normal size does not mean your HPTA is actively working. Again I'm not saying I know anything I am just curious.


 

Good question EASTCOASTKID,

The goal with Naltrexone is to keep your HPTA (hypothalamic -pituitary-testicular axis) working throughout your cycle to minimise any PCT following the cycle.

I am using the size of my testicles as an indicator that Naltrexone is working while I am on cycle.

The real test will be what happens when my cycle has finished and how long to keep taking the Naltrexone.

A good indicator after my cycle, will be the quality of erections and whether I can orgasm since on my last cycle I had a real dip around 6 weeks post cycle, but all recovered nicely after that.

----------


## Narkissos

Good thread brother

----------


## jay.ice

hey was wondering what ur results were bro?

----------


## brad1986

naltrexone is an opiate blocker give to heroin addicts to stop them from being able to get high. It blocks receptors so that opiate drugs do not effect the brain and the user does not get high. I dont understand how this would relate to aas. Id love to know tho because i can get naltrexone all day long

----------


## Fit N Fun

The point of using Naltrexone on cycle is that if it can be shown to work by keeping the HPTA functioning, there will be no requirement for PCT, just stop talking your gear and your system will be functioning as normal.

The potential upside of this working is huge in terms of maintaining a functioning system.

Here is a great link to an article that talks about Naltrexone and other opioid antagonists effects on the HPTA.

http://www.primordialperformance.com...ppression.html

Below is a cut n past from one part of the article, Naloxone and Naltrexone a closely related in their effects.

Essentially, a u-opioid antagonist such as naloxone takes the brakes off of GnRH release and allows pulses of GnRH to occur as if no steroid hormones are present. (17) Naloxone, and related u-opioid antagonists have consistently proven to block the suppressive effects of testosterone, DHT, and estrogen administration in both animals and humans. (18-25) It also appears that these drugs have the ability to increase pituitary sensitivity to GnRH. (26,27)

----------


## Fit N Fun

Moment of truth is about to arrive.

Took my last pin 10 days ago, will continue to take Low dose Naltrexone as the system adjusts back to a life without AAs.

My cycle ended with Test C 450mg + Tren E 300mg / week.

Will do my best to keep a log of what happens over the next few weeks

----------


## Fit N Fun

Now at day 17 after my last pin.

Have been keeping a diary, have good sex drive at night and in the morning. Still managing a minimum of once a day and twice yesterday morning.

Still have some sweats from the remnants of the Tren, but they are diminishing / sometimes not there at all.

Still taking 25mg Aromasin each day, but getting worried that the Aromasin will be reducing my libido, so want to stop that soon.

Can feel that erections are not as long lived after I orgasm, but all is still working OK.

Not very clear on what to do next, I could start a PCT, but think I will keep going with the Low dose Naltrexone on its own for another week and see how things are then.

Feels to me like the Aromasin has made the Naltrexone slightlyless effective, but my balls have been around 80% inflated all the way through my cycle and are the same right now.

Be interested to hear if anyone has any thoughts on starting a PCT, clearly it would be best of all if no PCT was required, but not sure whether to give myself the potential grief of low Libido.

On my last cycle, Libido and the ability to sustain an erection started falling off by the start of PCT at 3 weeks, so am almost at that point just now, but sex twice yesterday morning and once again last night does not feel too much like my system is about to fail.

Looking at my notes, it took me 14 weeks after the end of my previous cycle to be able to orgasm normally and get full functionality back.

Any thoughts?

----------


## Fit N Fun

Now at day 25 after my last pin.

Managing sex every night with extra helpings on the weekend mornings.

The urge for sex is not as strong as when on cycle, so slower to start, but good and hard once going, also good wood every morning.

Stopped the Aromasin about a week ago

Still taking Naltexone each night although have missed the odd night at the weekends.

Nuts do not look completely inflated, but are in good shape.

Am on holiday next week, so will take Cialis with me, right now I would not need it, but might take it for extra fun.

Will continue with Naltrexone for at least the next couple of weeks, might start to taper it off after that, am feeling in the dark here, so not very sure what the strategy should be.

----------


## Fit N Fun

Now at day 34 after my last pin.

Managing sex every day 

Been away on holiday, eating and drinking too much, so not absolutely certain how things are.

Gf started her period this afternoon, think I will start cutting back on the Naltrexone, will have one or two days off since she has just started, so might be able to judge something when getting no support.

Had wood on the plane for about an hour this afternoon, could not get rid of it, feeling like the system is working pretty well, although not 100% certain since I am not sure how much support I am getting from the Naltrexone.

Think on my last cycles I would be about the bottom of the chasm by now needing Viagra and struggling to orgasm.

This feels much much better.

----------


## auslifta

Very interesting , can you get some bloodwork done?

----------


## Fit N Fun

I have not found a way to get blood work done in my area.

Not sure that blood work would be representative while I was taking Naltrexone.

Stopped taking Naltrexone on Saturday morning.

The half life of Naltrexone is 4 hours and 6-beta-naltrexol which is metabolised in the body from Naltrexone is 13 hours, so am guessing that there will not be much in the way of Naltrexone left in my system.

My gf is still on her period, but there is a fair chance she will be looking for action tonight, so this could be a bit of a big night for me if I can perform as normal without Naltrexone 5 weeks after my last pin.

----------


## auslifta

Damn, guaging how sucessful naltrexone has been, based on erections alone is not good in my opinion. Bloodwork will show what you need to know, and how sucessfull/unsucessful it has been. Goodluck tonight  :Wink:

----------


## Fit N Fun

auslifta


Understand your interest in blood work, but seems to me that Naltrexone stimulates the HPTA which then stimulates the testes so that any readings taken will be skewed while on Naltrexone.


In the absence of blood work, the indicators of sexual function are for me the most interesting at this time :-


 The ability to get hard and maintain an erection.


 The ability to orgasm.


 The size of your testes


 Your mind playing tricks on you to limit your sexual performance.


You should be aware that my testes were about 70% to 80% inflated through the cycle and are still about that size just now. I took no HCG, only Naltrexone wile on cycle.


What I think has happened is that Naltrexone kept my HPTA functioning while on cycle. Once my cycle finished the Naltrexone has been keeping the HPTA and therefore my testes functioning while the AAS subside in my system.


Hopefully my system is now clear of AAS my body will start to correct the balance of hormones but is not capable of doing this instantly since my testes are still not fully inflated. 


I have a spreadsheet that uses the half life of AAS, so will take a look at what the level of AAS in my system are just now and post that up.


Last night my system worked fine, I was good and hard and orgasmed as normal.

Pure guess, but I am hoping that after a few more days of being off Naltrexone my testes will inflate a bit more and my system will soon be back to normal.


My gf is pretty enthusiastic in the bedroom and enjoys nightly contact, so after last nights performance I have decided to completely stop taking Naltrexone. 

Hopefully, it will not be long before I will know if my system is back to normal, but already I can see this is totally different to earlier cycles where I would be struggling with low libido and the ability to orgasm 5weeks after the last pin.

----------


## auslifta

Still might be an idea to complete a low dose PCT, maybe some clomid/nolva?

----------


## Fit N Fun

Yup, thanks for that, have been thinking about a PCT, I have all the stuff on hand, however if Naltrexone has been keeping my HPTA active during my cycle, it may not be necessary to complete a PCT.

I will wait another week to see how my testes react to stopping Naltrexone and whether my sexual function is normal before deciding on whether to do a PCT.

If no PCT is necessary it will mean that Naltrexone does a great job in maintaining your HPTA functionality and a step change in the way we look after our body while on AAS.

----------


## vtach12

Very interesting, please keep us posted.

----------


## Fit N Fun

7 weeks now since my last pin.

2 weeks since I stopped taking Naltrexone

Was a little worried through the week that my libido was a bit low, but maybe that was my mind playing tricks.

Had sex most days, noticed that I am staying hard long after I come, with no issues about coming which was a problem for me after earlier cycles.

Think I had good wood every morning, remember the wood being hard to get rid of some mornings.

Still not 100% certain that I am completely back to normal, but am very close, seems that my nuts are becoming slightly more inflated, not sure if they are completely back to full size, but again they are getting close.

Not really feeling like I need to do a PCT, can't imagine things slipping back from here, but will update this thread for a couple more weeks, but am thinking that it has been a complete success.

Badly sprained my ankle, started back on HGH 2 iu morning and 2 iu early evening 4 days on 3 days off through the week to see if that would help speed the repair, not sure if this will be having an effect on my libido, but I don't think it will be masking things.

----------


## auslifta

So far great news, if I can get some for my first cycle I will report with full blood profile. Thanks for this.

----------


## Fit N Fun

8 weeks now since my last pin.

3 weeks since I stopped taking Naltrexone

My system seems to be working fine, I orgasm normally and my sex life is regular .

I am also feeling that my libido is a bit low, not alot, just a little and my nuts still feel a little undersized, so although I am more or less right, I have decided to do a short PCT.

Clomid makes me feel like shit, so will limit that.

Day 1 - Clomid 100mg + Tamox 40mg
Rest of week 1 daily intake - 50mg Clomid + Tamox 40mg 
Week 2 daily intake - 50mg Clomid + Tamox 20mg
Week 3 daily intake - 25mg Clomid + Tamox 20mg

Not really sure how long a PCT to go for, but the above seems short and punchy enough. 

I will keep reporting in and might change the PCT daily intake based on how I feel and how my Libido and how big my nuts are.

----------


## Fit N Fun

10 weeks now since my last pin.

5 weeks since I stopped taking Naltrexone

Felt $hit on Clomid these past two weeks, (know its Clomid since Tamoxifen has no sides for me) took 50ml Clomid and 40mg Tamoxifen for 12 days, then on to 25 mg Clomid + 20 mg Tamoxifen daily, been tired at night and low Libido.

Also supplementing 1800mg Ashwagandha extract and 1000mg Tribulus Terrestris per day.

Balls starting to look swollen, but have been looking undersize for quite allot of the last two weeks.

Not sure why my Libido is bad since it was fine before PCT, feels like PCT has dropped my Testosterone level as part of the process, no surprise though as its always like that.

----------


## Fit N Fun

Here is my wrap up of the Low dose Naltrexone experience.

I took Low Dose Naltrexone every day while on my 20 week Test + Deca finishing with Test E and Tren E cycle. 

At the start there was a bit of experimentation to see if EoD would work and shifting the dose up and down.

I had difficulty in weighing the dose that I was taking until I bought some .001 gram weigh scales from eBay.

I started by grinding the tablets into a powder and dabbing a wet finger into the powder. Cutting the tablets into segments using a very sharp knife was the most effective way to get the dose that was required.

My Nuts were about 80 % of normal size throughout the cycle.

At the end of the cycle my libido was good and did not dive once the AAS wore off.

Unfortunately my nuts stayed the same size in the weeks after the cycle, I had hoped they would recover on their own.

7 weeks after the cycle my libido was reasonable but not 100%, so decided that I should do a 5 week PCT as follows:-

Week 1 50mg Clomid + 40mg Tamoxifen 
Week 2to 5 25mg Clomid + 20mg Tamoxifen 
Tribulus (Sopharma) 1g/ED
Ashwagandha RE 2g/ED9 weeks

Clomid kills me, I had desperately low Libido while on PCT, but my Nuts swelled up to about 120% of normal by the end of week 2, kept going with PCT for a further 3 weeks to be sure the PCT had worked.

By about two weeks after PCT my Libido was reasonable with no scary thoughts about will I manage or not.

Its now 4 weeks after my PCT and my nuts are still pretty swollen, so not sure how long that will last.

So to the million dollar question, did Naltrexone work and what will I do on my next cycle.

I feel that Naltrexone worked for me, evidenced by the fact that my Libido was reasonable 7 weeks post cycle without aPCT.

What protocol will I use on the next cycle.

I will use Naltrexone on the next cycle, but will supplement with small shots of HCG to keep my nuts at 100% normal size.

That might allow for no PCT at the end of the cycle.

I will give my body another couple of months off and start a shorter cycle in December, so fingers crossed that all works well.

----------


## auslifta

Thanks for the update

----------


## Narkissos

Great thread man!

----------


## Fit N Fun

> Great thread man!


Thanks for the acknowledgement, hopefully it will help others.

PS, my balls continue to look larger than normal, they feel normal an Libido is fine too!

----------

